
Can algorithms help improve hiring? - npratini
For example, came across this recently: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;higherteams.com&#x2F;<p>Curious what HN thinks about whether this would add to the hiring process, if companies would actually use it, how results would be weighed in making a decision vs. other factors, etc.<p>On one hand, hiring seems like far too human of a process to let algorithms decide... but then again, we&#x27;ve said that about a lot of processes that have since been replaced by technology.
======
ParameterOne
that is an interesting example, I looked at the about section an d all I found
was a broken link : [http://higherteams.com/about-us-
bedford](http://higherteams.com/about-us-bedford)

